# Have you tried this bait?



## 3006SHOOTER (Mar 6, 2006)

Hello,

I was just wanting to tell you that I know of a bait that works on racoons, possums, skunks, etc.... You may not believe this but the bait is Vanilla Wafers. I am telling no lie. This is the only thing I could find that house cats wouldn't go after in my traps. This is a good way to catch varminets around houses and barns or any other place that there might be house cats. Just thought I would share what I knew. If you know of anything that works for coyotes and bobcats, please let me know.

Good luck and Happy Hunting


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

They like the odor of vanilla, but I also want to catch feral cats where I live so I add some sardines.


----------



## 3006SHOOTER (Mar 6, 2006)

Thanks I will try that also. I am wanting to catch some cats also.

Good luck and Happy hunting :beer:


----------



## price403 (Jan 3, 2006)

I like marshmallows as a bait with peanut butter mixed with vanilla extract and maple syrup as the lure. If you want to attract cats you could add canned salmon or mackeral. Both are cheap and pretty smelly. Hope this helps...


----------



## 3006SHOOTER (Mar 6, 2006)

Thanks I will try that. I am glad that there is trappers that know what they are talking about.

Thanks and Good luck and Happy Hunting


----------



## markymark (May 28, 2006)

bbq'd potato chips. never fails.


----------

